# Immigration rejection without reason



## Sumanjit024 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and found it very useful. I got an job offer from a reputed company of dubai, I signed a job offer and they told me that visa is under process and suddenly after few days they gave me reply as my visa is rejected from immigration.

I got shocked as I have left my job and then followed with company HR a lot but they did not specify the reason . I do not know why because I do not have any criminal record in my present country nor anywhere else. and I never travel anywhere in the world. 

Once in 1997 i apply a passport at different name but with legal way , passport office reject my application and reissue the passport at my original name . can this is the reason for immigration rejection .

Sumanjit


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your situation... 

your best bet would be to either continue to follow up with your company's HR, or with immigration directly if you want to know the reason... I seriously doubt anyone on this forum would be able to give you any insight...

Or alternatively, whats done is done, and just move on...


----------



## Sumanjit024 (Aug 22, 2013)

i said that i never go to any country of uae and other why my immigration status say i am blacklisted


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sumanjit024 said:


> i said that i never go to any country of uae and other why my immigration status say i am blacklisted


My guess is that someone who has the same name as you got blacklisted.

But that is just my guess 

If you want a straight forward answer you need to ask HR, if they don't know, they can ask.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sumanjit024 said:


> i said that i never go to any country of uae and other why my immigration status say i am blacklisted


You may find that the company that you were going to work for as simply using this as an excuse.
You couod always ask them to forward you documentary confirmation of the blacklisting - as you clearly need to get this resolved.
If they are being straight with you, then there would be no reason for them not to send you this information.
If, on the other hand, they are creating a false problem - then they will come up with 101 excuses why they cannot provide this information.

Hope this helps!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You could also try and find out your exact status with the MOL and DNRD. Not sure if it will yield results, but is an alternative in case your employer isn't being co-operative ... 

Ministry of Labour

http://dnrd.ae/en/Pages/Home.aspx


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Dear Sumanjit,

Can you throw some more details?
Which paperwork did you provide to the HR for the visa?
Is it a management position you were offered? Do you have a degree?
Good luck.


----------



## Sumanjit024 (Aug 22, 2013)

thank for your so valuable information. next i send to HR papers (10 Photograph, Coloured Passport Copy, Education Documents and sign Offer Letter) They offer me the position of LAND SURVEYOR


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR (Aug 16, 2013)

*2 checks*



Sumanjit024 said:


> thank for your so valuable information. next i send to HR papers (10 Photograph, Coloured Passport Copy, Education Documents and sign Offer Letter) They offer me the position of LAND SURVEYOR


1> Did u submit your educational certificates duly attested by ministry of external affair India and UAE embassy?

2> R u a sikh who wears turban on head with beard?

Pl. let me know this.


----------



## Sumanjit024 (Aug 22, 2013)

1. i am send only photocopy of certificate not attested . they do not said me to attested copy

2. my reliegen sikh but i am clean shave


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

If I were you, I would have called the HR and speak to him in person. It can be a very silly thing like certificates not attested and make sure to ask your HR what can be done to remedy to this situation.
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

